# This art ceases to amaze me!!!



## aag562 (Mar 12, 2021)

I just discovered flocking for the first time I know most of you guys know what it is but I'm just putting it up here for the newbies like me to discover it. , it's a way to add a layer of felt to the inside of bandsaw boxes bottom of coasters basically whatever you want to cover up with a little bit of layer of felt pretty. It's probably smarter people in me on here that can explain it a lot better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 12, 2021)

Looks like a messy job.


----------



## aag562 (Mar 12, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Looks like a messy job.


I'm messy but the results are amazing

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 12, 2021)

If you had posted in the outdoor forum, sure the turkey lovers would be all over it...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 12, 2021)

Flocking is really cool. I didn't buy the gun. I just use a clear plastic ketchup squeeze bottle. A different one for each color. Then I do my flocking inside an open top cardboard box so I can recover all the excess flocking back to the bottle.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 12, 2021)

It ceases to amaze me too

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## phinds (Mar 13, 2021)

Looks like you forgot to put on painter's tape so you would avoid visible spillover to the edges

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 13, 2021)

phinds said:


> Looks like you forgot to put on painter's tape so you would avoid visible spillover to the edges


I've had that same problem even when using the painter tape. It soaks under the tape at those edges and does that. Now I make sure to seal the wood well before flocking

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tomwilson74 (Apr 19, 2021)

I’ve used a lot of it. I don’t tape anything anymore, I also only flock the inside of the drawer. I buy the flocking online and the paint at walmart. It’s much cheaper that way, compared to woodcraft or Rockler prices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 19, 2021)

tomwilson74 said:


> I’ve used a lot of it. I don’t tape anything anymore, I also only flock the inside of the drawer. I buy the flocking online and the paint at walmart. It’s much cheaper that way, compared to woodcraft or Rockler prices.


Which "paint" are you buying from WalMart?


----------



## tomwilson74 (Apr 19, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Which "paint" are you buying from WalMart?


The small acrylic bottles in the craft section. wbirds2001 is the seller on eBay I get the flocking powder from.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 19, 2021)

tomwilson74 said:


> The small acrylic bottles in the craft section.


R u using those in place of the glue?


----------



## tomwilson74 (Apr 19, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> R u using those in place of the glue?


I have never used glue. I just seal the wood with lacquer or poly first. Paint the inside of the drawer and then blow in the flocking. I’ve never had any problems with this method.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 1


----------

